# Todesritter Klassen Forum?



## LordMayo (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle und and as Buffed Team,

ich wollte Fragen wann denn ein "Todesritter Klassen Forum" auf gemacht wird 

dann wenn das Add On rausgekommen ist oder schon früher?

falls es schon so ein threat gab habe ich leider nix mit der Such-Funktion gefunden

Mayo mässige Grüße


----------



## LeetQotsa (31. Mai 2008)

Warum willst du denn ein Forum für etwas, das nicht existier? ^^

Das Forum wird eh zugemüllt, weil jeder Dödel nen Todesritter spielen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2008)

Zu gegebener Zeit wird das kommen, da bin ich mir sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

Wird es eigentlich auch für den Todesritter Tier 1/2/3/4/5/6 geben?!


----------



## chinsai (31. Mai 2008)

denke mal nur das t3 das soll ja wieder mit wotlk kommen und evtl noch weitere t sets wie 7 oder 8 wenn es sowas geben wird
aber ich denke die "alten" sets wird er nicht mehr tragen können.


----------



## LordMayo (31. Mai 2008)

da da fängts auch schon an mit den fragen über den todesritter deswegen soll ja auch eins eröffnet werden. auserdem hat ja wohl blizzard ja schon offiziell bestätigt das er kommt und viele spekulationen gibt es ja auch schon also vondaher wieso schon kein klassen dk teil !


----------



## Kawock (31. Mai 2008)

LordMayo schrieb:


> ich wollte Fragen wann denn ein "Todesritter Klassen Forum" auf gemacht wird



It's done, when it's done! 

Mehr muss wohl nicht gesagt werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2008)

LordMayo schrieb:


> da da fängts auch schon an mit den fragen über den todesritter deswegen soll ja auch eins eröffnet werden. auserdem hat ja wohl blizzard ja schon offiziell bestätigt das er kommt und viele spekulationen gibt es ja auch schon also vondaher wieso schon kein klassen dk teil !


Weil zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt da eh nur Müll und viele Mutmaßungen drin stehen, die nicht zutreffen würden. Wie du schon selber sagst Spekulationen.


----------



## Geige (31. Mai 2008)

aber das ist doch auch spannend
und später sieht man wer am besten geratten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vot4dnforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WLKTester (31. Mai 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich auch für den Todesritter Tier 1/2/3/4/5/6 geben?!


Bis jetzt sind keine T1/2/3/4/5/6 items für den DK in der Alpha vorhanden. Mehr kann noch nichts dazu sagen. Ich denke mir aber, das es die geben wird. Schliesslich wurden diese Sets ja für den Blutelfen ja auch angepasst. :O

BTW: Viele Spekulationen entstehen über die Alpha P-Server. Und die Stimmen doch dann eh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leylin4 (31. Mai 2008)

Blutelf ist aber keine Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (31. Mai 2008)

gehört das nicht eigentlich in das fprum für anregungen und meinungen zu buffed(ps:in dem forum sehe ich die flames schon kommen...)


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2008)

Vor der Veröffentlichung von Wotlk bzw. zur offenen Beta-Phase (wann auch immer das sein mag *g*) sehe ich noch nicht ganz den Sinn eines solchen Forums. Zur open Beta, wird es wohl so ein Forum geben.


----------



## Chrissian (2. Juni 2008)

Also ich seh da schon nen Sinn,wenn man seine allgemeinen Fragen die man jetzt schon hat zum Todesritter loswerden will.


----------



## Ocian (2. Juni 2008)

dan benutz das WotlK Forum im Offizellen Blizzard berecih, dort stehen alle bislang veröffentlichten Infos bereit.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2008)

Da bitte:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=138

Und wehe es füllt sich nicht. *g*


----------

